# Chinchilla unwell? Help



## vetrox (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi guys.

One of my chinchillas looks like he has just had a stroke 

Just let them out for their daily run in the chi room. (with his brother) All of a sudden hes walking funny and floping all over the place and walkin with his arse in the air. Not making any noises and hes attempting to run about as normal.

But he will dash for a moment and then sort of have a wobble about. So ive put him back in his cage for now

His dad did this once a couple of years ago but was fine after about 15 minutes.

Anyone got any ideas? he really doesnt look very happy.
Thanks


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

he could be fitting, one of my chins is diabettic and will fit if you feed her anything sweet, has he eaten anything different?

i would strongly suggest getting him to a vet


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

Errr... Vets?!! What else do you think you can do?! 

Take him to the vets, there will be an out of hours one available.


----------



## vetrox (Feb 14, 2011)

Nope hasnt had any treats in a few days. just pellets as normal

Yeh gonna have to take him to the vet. When it happened to his dad we took him straight to the vet and when we got there he was fine.

Closest vet is bout 30 mins away an expensive. Strapped for cash as well.


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

update?

how is he today?


----------



## Doadman (Feb 20, 2011)

This sounds very like my problem so I'd REALLY appreciate some ideas. The chinchillas are my son's and are about 6 months old. Their names are Storm and Angel, just so you know who I'm referring to.

When we got them at Xmas, Angel was quite subdued and shy while Storm was rather more friendly and active. Over the last few weeks Storm has become rather less active and recently has taken to biting when handled. Last night when they were out for their exercise, Storm started shaking violently and was very sluggish at moving. Concerned we put him back in his cage but he continued to get worse. When he tried climbing up the bars of the cage he kept making mistakes and falling and a couple of times when he tried jumping onto his lava ledge, he missed it and fell. After that, a couple of times he simply fell onto his side like he was having some kind of seizure. To be honest I wasn't sure he'd make it through the night but he's sleeping now. Nevertheless, something is clearly not right and as we've never had chinchillas before, we have no idea what it could be. Regardless of what anyone says, we'll obviously be taking him to the vet in the morning but in the meantime, any help or advice from someone who knows about this would be very gratefully received.

Many thanks


----------

